# Jet lighter with a big gas tank?



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

Good day.

I was just wondering if any of you had any recommendations on a butane jet lighter that has large fuel capacity. I have a nice Vector Xcaliber but man is the gas tank small! I have to refuel every two or three cigars!

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Get a Blazer Little Buddy. Once a month fill ups at most. Best lighter out there.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Get a Blazer Little Buddy. Once a month fill ups at most. Best lighter out there.


Agreed x 10000


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

i bought a knockoff of the little buddy torch 2 for 14.00 because i usually lose them every once and a while"SMOKERS" Pocket Torch LIGHTER Refill Windproof - BoGo2 | eBay


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen. The Blazer it is. I think I can actually buy the cheap knock off for $10 locally. That would be handy for camping and nights out.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is a thread abot the one I use. I've had it a while and its still going strong.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...djustable-flame-butane-jet-torch-lighter.html


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

teedles915 said:


> Here is a thread abot the one I use. I've had it a while and its still going strong.


I can't see a link? op2: :noidea:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hemsworth said:


> I can't see a link? op2: :noidea:


Geez man what are you blind??????:woohoo:

:banghead::banghead:

I'm sober I promise, just a little slow. I added it.


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

teedles915 said:


> Geez man what are you blind??????:woohoo:
> 
> :banghead::banghead:
> 
> I'm sober I promise, just a little slow. I added it.


LMAO! I see it now...my mistake obviously!

That looks incredible for the price. I think I'll order a couple! Thanks.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I just got a few of these in the mail yesterday

$2.78 - Jet 1300-C Butane Lighter - Lighter Torches


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Come on Warren, go big or go home...


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Come on Warren, go big or go home...


Holy mother of god! Are these actually butane powered...not propane?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought all jet fighters had big gas tanks. I mean, what's the point of launching a plane into battle if it's just going to run out of gas before it gets there? I would think ...

What?

Oh, well, then ... that's different.

Never mind ...


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry I didn't get back earlier, the top one is a butane powered torch while the second one (read huge one) is propane. Not sure if propane would impart any strange flavors but man do these things burn!!!!


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

If you don't mind something large, Harbor Freight Tools sells ultra reliable, fully adjustable butane torches for like $9. They're very powerful and have a huge fuel supply.

http://www.harborfreight.com/micro-torch-42099.html


----------

